# Spanish question



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Do they seem to be really small this year ?? Thanks

Scott


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

our captain is pretty short..haha:thumbup:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Your post title made me think we started a new section, la sección de pesca español


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i dont think so, ive gotten a fair share of small ones, but ive gotten a few nice sized ones and seen a few BIG spanish caught that i thought were kings at first, been seeing and hearing of 20 something inch spanish from a lot of different people in different spots and saw one uncomfirmed(no pics yet) post on here earlier today of one over 30


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess its just were im fishing.
Scott


----------

